# gcc installieren



## bauchinj (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Hab soeben das Programm gcc installiert:


```
aptitude install gcc
```

hat alles super funktioniert - auch Pakete installiert.

Nun will ich mein C-Programm compillieren, und bekomme einige Fehlermeldungen, der Grund für die anderen ist aber meine Meinung nach der erste:

"source.c:1:130: error: stdio.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"

Includiere stdio.h folgendermaßen:


```
#include <stdio.h>
```


Was tun?


----------



## Navy (12. Februar 2010)

```
aptitude install build-essential
```


----------



## deepthroat (12. Februar 2010)

Hi.

Du mußt noch das libc6-dev Paket installieren.

Gruß


----------



## bauchinj (12. Februar 2010)

Danke euch beiden!


----------

